# TSRCAR 2013 schedule



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

The tentative 2013 race schedule is as follows:
April
6 track set up
13-14 set up
20 test n tune
21 race 1
28 race 2
May
5 Race3
18-19 MWS site tba
June
2 race 4
9 race 5
16 race 6
22-23 MWS site tba
30 race 7
July
7 race 8
14 race 9
20-21 MWS site tba
28 race 10
August
10-11 MWS Cincinnati
18 race 11
25 race 12
September
8 race 13
14-15 MWS site tba
22race 14
October
5-6 snowball rally

Still waiting for ROAR to announce final dates for the Nast so the Midwest Series and club schedule can be finalized.
More to come!


----------

